# Alternative for "enter" key? Ctrl/Alt/Function



## Merit

Hello, Gang-- My older laptop decided to try swimming, complements of my five-year-old & his entire bottle of water. The aftermath includes such features as the Blue Screen Of Death as it crashes with every shutdown, along with running at less than capacity due to it's failing to recognize the powersource. Annoyances. But what's REALLY annoying is the enter key seemed to come unmapped. Certainly there is a way to activate Enter using the Control, Alt, or Function keys, right? Anyone able to share that little secret, so I'm not doomed to a life of run-on paragraphs?? Thanks!!! Merit


----------



## Shrek

Try ctrl M. That worked on a Dell laptop with dead enter key for me a couple years back.


----------

